# Northern Ireland detailing products



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Just to let you all know that Billy T is now stocking some of the meguairs range and Bilt Hamper clays as well as Valet Pro products.

http://www.perfectashine.co.uk/

I know that some of these products are difficult to buy north and south so give Billy a shout - he's a real nice guy to deal with.

Liam


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks liam the tenner is in the post


----------

